# So my wife says I have OCD......



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just came up from the shop. Upon walking into my living room while whistling by best rendition of a coyote howl...... My wife tells me I have OCD. I looked at her slightly confused as I was not sure why she said it. I thought maybe she is talking about my drive to make my calls the best I can.

So I asked anyway.... "what do you mean?" She says "You have OCD. Obsessive Coyote Disorder"...... How can a guy argue with her..... Trust me you can't argue with her lol


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good disorder to have. I think it might be alot more common than your wife knows.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Let your wife know this disorder has been around for a long time, I'm almost 60 and I've had since I was about 12 when I trapped my first fox in Northern Iowa. Coyotes followed a couple years later when I moved to Southern Iowa. There is no known cure. This disorder will have high and low points in its cycle and the best short term remedy is a stretched coyote hide drying in a shed. This remedy has very short term affects and must be repeated as often as possible.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I have it too, Obsessive Cat Disorder! Lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I got it too! Man that explains alot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not sure who gave it to me.... but it seems like it spreads by word of mouth :smile:


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not the only one that lip squeaks in his sleep, am I?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I suffer from PTSD. I know is sounds crazy, only in the summer time. Post Trapping Summer Dilema.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel said:


> I'm not the only one that lip squeaks in his sleep, am I?


Pheeww...... I thought I was the only one.....

I practice the lip squeak all the time.... my wife does not know wether to kiss me..... or tell to shut up. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well now I can tell my wife I am not nuts , I just have a disorder! least that sounds better. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL So my wife also says..... there need be a forum for wives of the men suffering from this affliction.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

To be PC the inverse is also welcome.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what we'll call it ! A disorder...I think I have the symptoms too ! LOL


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I told my wife about this disorder and she said it's not my only disorder. Wonder what she meant by that??? :confused2:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Last time the wife went with me on one of my outings, we managed to call in a nice looking coyote. During "the episode", I flubbed the shot and then I guess I may have blurted out a few expletives. She said I had a clear case of IBS.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Inherently Bad Shooting


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

JT, stay away from me please... at least until we determine if that is contagious or not! I can't afford anymore disorders.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I understand my problem too. All thow the wife did get me a yote decoy for christmas. And the father in law got me a yote hunting video. I like this disorder.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Now I understand my problem too. All thow the wife did get me a yote decoy for christmas. And the father in law got me a yote hunting video. I like this disorder.


sounds like they are enablers

nothing wrong with that


----------

